# لصق المطاط



## nzarnzar (29 أكتوبر 2010)

اواجة مشكلة حاليا للصق نصفى كرة من المطالط بعضهم ببعض وارغب فى ان تفيدونى وتشيرو عليا اى لاصق افضل للصق النصفين ببعضهم حيث انها من المفترض ان تتعرض للضغط باليد والحرارة مع بخار الماء ولا اريد ان ينفصلا افيدونى ولكم جزيل الشكر:31::16:


----------



## nzarnzar (30 أكتوبر 2010)

مفيش رد فين الاساتذة فين مهندس المحبة؟


----------



## مهندس المحبة (30 أكتوبر 2010)

أرجو أن يجيبك مختص في الموضوع أسف موضوعك ليس من أختصاصي .....


----------



## nzarnzar (30 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك لانك قمت بالرد عليا


----------



## محمودحسن السويسى (18 أغسطس 2017)

كونكت ٥٠ من وسط البلد


----------

